# mink stink



## cooner_jeff (Oct 16, 2005)

i picked up a roadkilled mink today. when i was skinning it, apparently i cut a scent gland open. it smells pretty bad. anyopne got tricks to get the smell out of hands or my coat? or the pelt for that matter. thanks, i appreciate the help.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

The same thing we use to get skunk smell off a dog might work. Try a quart of hydrogen peroxide, a quart of water and a cup of Dawn dishwashing soap. Works good on skunk stink. Burl


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

gives a VERY strong smell, don't it??? LMFAO!! you won't do that again, i bet.

i get the biggest pile of wet leaves and wet punky wood i can find, and then put it all in a fire. get a big bunch of smoke going and put whatever smells bad in it. it will still smell, but smoke smell is a LOT easier to deal with than the essence from skunks or mink. we used to get a few sprays a year on the dogs when **** hunting and did this and it works. i think the tar from the leaves is what does it as clings to the oils from the scent.

try it and see if it works for you. it has for me.

:sniper:


----------

